# HB,Chart select



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Any helix owners, using Chart select? I have the fishsmart app. and I really like it.The chart select offers mapping and charts of single lakes, instead of having to fork out 125.00 for an entire region.If you have Chart select,I'm interested in how your experience was? Thanks.


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

I run Chart Select for Kentucky and Barkley Lakes in my 1197 and my Onix ... 

It has the same detail as my LakeMaster regional card ... 

There are additional Chart layers that can be purchased at the same time as the Lake data but I have not used any layers as of yet ... 

https://www.humminbird.com/Category/Technology/ChartSelect/

Once the Chart Select map is purchased - that same Lake map can be downloaded to the free HB Fishsmart app ... 

https://www.humminbird.com/Category/Support/FAQ/FishSmart8/

Chart Select may be a good option for those that visit a Lake not included on their personal LakeMaster regional card ... 

Rickie


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

^^^ I fall into that category. Cave Run and Green River Lake are not included in the Great Lakes Version 2 Lakemaster card. I've downloaded four maps thru Chart Select (1 twice for both graphs I have). Last one was a lake in WI. All have been great additions. Glad HB puts these lakes out as single purchases as buying a LM card and only using one or two lakes on it is not very economical. 

I also have all my purchased lakes on my iPhone thru FishSmart.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I really like the Fishsmart app. It was actually easier to load than the chart select, at least for me,and to tell the truth i didn't even know I had downloaded it to my phone!


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

BTW ... Chart Select maps can be purchased thru the HB Chart select web page (after creating a Chart Select account) ...

Or directly thru the FishSmart app (the app will prompt to set up a Chart Select account if you don't already have one) ...

Your Chart Select account is separate from your HB account ...

https://www.humminbird.com/uploaded...hnology/ChartSelect_User_Guide_532362-1_A.PDF

Again to reiterate ...: Once the Chart Select map is purchased - that map can be downloaded to multiple devices - but can only be downloaded to 1 encrypted SD card (thats part of the purpose of "encrypting" = 1 map per 1 SD card) ...

If that specific SD card gets jacked somehow - a call to HB is needed to have the opportunity to download that same (already purchased) Chart Select map to a different encrypted SD card ...

1-800-633-1468

Rickie


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

rnvinc said:


> BTW ... Chart Select maps can be purchased thru the HB Chart select web page (after creating a Chart Select account) ...
> 
> Or directly thru the FishSmart app (the app will prompt to set up a Chart Select account if you don't already have one) ...
> 
> ...


Hey, Rickie. Maybe you can answer this for me. I got conflicting responses from HB CS (two calls, two different answers). 

I have 4 different Chart Select maps w/o Smart Strike (my 999 and Helix 7 couldn't use that feature). Now I have a Helix 10 SI Mega that will. Can I download just the Smart Strike for my previously purchased maps? I know that the HB website will automatically add the base map when I select SS but it also allows me to delete the map before purchasing (that's where I stopped the buying process).

One rep told me yes, the second said no. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

I was able to successfully purchase the SmartStrike layer by itself for my previously purchased lake in Chart Select (I had to de-select the HD layer for my lake because the Chart Select checkout tried to automatically add the HD layer to my cart and I didn't want to purchase it again) ...

I deleted everything on my previous encrypted card except the "encrypt" file ...

The Chart Select download tool did download "stuff" to my encrypted SD card ...(the HD layer and the SmartStrike layer were marked as ready to download to the SD card) ...

The download to the SD card did complete ...

Inserting the SD card into my ONIX does still show the contours for my purchased Lake as before ... But I have no SmartStrike menus with which to get into the SmartStrike operation ...

So in my ONIX - it does not work to purchase the single SmartStrike layer after the HD layer has been previously purchased and loaded to an encrypted SD card ...

I don't have a core series compatible with SmartStrike to test this in a core series unit ... (My 1197 is not SmartStrike compatible) ...

Rickie


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I tried it yesterday. Bought the Smart Strike only for Eagle River (already have the contour map). 

Smart Strike shows up in my Chart Select files on my PC. But my PC will not show the SD after inserting it into the slot. Apparently it doesn't recognize the card so I can't download the map files. 

Guess I'll need to purchase another contour map with SS for any lake I already have.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

MuskyFan said:


> Thanks for the info. I tried it yesterday. Bought the Smart Strike only for Eagle River (already have the contour map).


Eagle River?? No fish up there!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I'm finding the process to download is more complex than it should be. Just to download a lake to an sd card, and then have my unit not reading the card. I have been through three cards, I have formatted two and the data is not transferable, my computer is fine,I think that the program is faulty. I spoke to HB and what they tell me to do is not working. Last year I downloaded Portage lakes map, and all I have on my unit is an outline of the lakes, I have a Helix 9 si. I have the Fishsmart app and the chart is on my phone like it should be on my unit.I followed the correct steps and my cards still won't load. I even tried talking to SanDisk, about why a 16 gb card is actually only 12.4gb? I really couldn't get a straight answer! Maybe it's just me? I haven't had the time to get out and put some waypoints and other data on the unit to see if there is something to work with on the pc. I was hoping to utilize the as much of my unit before the bad weather! Looks like it's a little too late now.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Haven't had a problem downloading the maps to an SD card and using them on the lake. I have 4 of them. I just take the SD card out of the package, encrypt it with my sonar unit then install the map on the card using the HB software on my PC.

EDIT: Found that the adapter card was bad. The Micro card works in a different adapter. Cleared the older maps and downloaded the Contour and Smart Strike files. Need to put it in my Helix 10 to see if it works.

EDIT 2.0: Tried the card and it works. Getting to Smart Strike is kind of convoluted as it doesn't show up on the main menu list. Had to look it up on the web and then use the "checkmark" button. Needs to be listed under Chart or HB Chart options.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I have the downloader tool. I think I was missing that,when I was trying to download. I'll give it another try.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I'm thinking the adapter card can possibly be damaged, I was told that they won't take much abuse. I'm going to try another adapter.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

JamesF said:


> I'm thinking the adapter card can possibly be damaged, I was told that they won't take much abuse. I'm going to try another adapter.


That's what happened to my newest card. Helix wouldn't read it, PC wouldn't read it. Glad it wasn't the micro card or I'd have lost the map.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I'm hoping that's not the case with my card,I haven't had the time to check it, since the cold weather hit. I would like to have it inside, except that would mean having a battery to power it. I've seen posts that some guys have their unit inside.I'm not sure how they power them. I'll ask how to do that.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

A small 12 volt battery and an extra power wire (PC10 or PC11) with clips. I run all three of mine inside when I need to.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Thank You. I'm going to have to get a battery, then I will be glued to another screen.I can order the cable online.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Used my Chart Select with Smart Strike yesterday at Cave Run. The card worked well and the SS seemed to highlight some good areas. The Helix 10 Mega is the "bee's knees". Incredible pictures.


----------

